# Sound system cuts off?



## rgraulic (Sep 16, 2005)

Has anyone had a problem with their sound system cutting off? When ever i get the volume up tp 49-50, after about a minute the system cuts off. I have to wait a few minutes, and turn it back on to reset. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

That happened to me a few times. Only when it is really loud+a hot day. I figure its so I dont blow up the speakers or amp. It hasnt happened to me in a while though


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

rgraulic said:


> When ever i get the volume up tp 49-50, after about a minute the system cuts off.


I don't think it's your stereo -- I think it's your ear drums calling it quits. Sounds to me like the that's a feature built into the stereo.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

every one stock stucks big time. it will cut out


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

There's a thermal switch in the system somewhere. When the system gets too hot, it shuts off. When it cools off, you can turn it back on. It's to keep you from frying your system.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> There's a thermal switch in the system somewhere. When the system gets too hot, it shuts off. When it cools off, you can turn it back on. It's to keep you from frying your system.


:agree


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm where is the stock amp located? Inside the stereo unit or elsewhere like Monsoon-equipped F-bodies?

If it's in a panel you could probably rig up a cooling system.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

The amp is in your trunk on the left side. Do a search and you'll find out a lot more.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

There is a guy with a yellow 04 right up the street from me that had the exact same radio problem. He told me he took it back to the dealer twice before the fixed it right. I have an 05. I haven't had a single problem with mine. Knock on wood. radio, the whiney rear, nothing. 23,000 miles this week.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

The factory amp has a built-in fail safe to prevent you from destroying it or the rest of the stereo.As stated, when it gets too hot, it will go into protection mode until it falls back into safe operating peramiters.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

must be extremely sensitive. What is it a 40w? When i had my 800w dual channel audiobahn, it would temp shut off at around 250 degrees. This was because it was in direct sunlight and no air could get to it.


----------

